

Support requests: How software gets better - mriley
http://www.recursion.org/2013/3/13/support-requests-how-software-gets-better

======
andrewcanis
Any recommendations for keeping track of email support requests? I'm getting
beyond the point where I can just reply straight from gmail. Ideally something
I can just self host to avoid a monthly fee, but I'd be open to paying for a
really good solution. Has anyone had any luck outsourcing support questions?
Especially for support emails in the middle of the night, it would be nice to
have someone answer basic questions and then escalate the difficult ones to
me.

~~~
100k
We use SupportBee and it works pretty well for shared email support. It's a
paid product but it's affordable and the pricing isn't based on the number of
people.

<https://supportbee.com>

Depending on your business you can probably get away with only answering
support requests during business hours.

------
handzhiev
Very true. We have been used customer's feedback as a primary source of ideas
for growing our software products. Instead of copying features from
competitors, listen carefully to the questions and requests that your
customers have.

(It's also often that customers will sponsor new features just to get them
faster)

